# Biopsy of Perianal Lesion



## Kevinph84

My Fellow Coders,

I have a quick question in regards to performing a biopsy of perianal lesions. Would the best code selection be 11100 or 46999? I can not find a specific code that states biopsy of the anal lesions. The physician did not document that he fully excised/ destructed the lesions, so the destruction codes would not be applicable. He did six biopsies. The problem with 46999 (Unlisted Procedure, Anus) is the it is on the ASC exlusion list. Is there a CPT Assistant available? What do you guy think? Thank you for all your help and suggestions.


----------



## magnolia1

Unfortunately, if no scope was used to perform this procedure, the only available code is 46999......


----------

